# Slovak: dressing



## monalisa!

What does a Slovak generally understand if I say : _daj dresing na šalát, polej šalát dresingom_
What is_ dresing_ in your culture?


----------



## Azori

*Dresing* (or *zálievka*) is a sauce, usually for salad. I would think of something like this.


----------



## vianie

Essentially, yes.

Would you like to get a wider info, monalisa! ?


----------



## monalisa!

Thanks, I understand you buy it ready-made (?), and it's spicy yoghurt, If so, it' similar to British an d I suppose_ poliať _is not the right verb, as it is rather thick!!

In Latin countries we make it at home (vinaigrette, vinagreta) , or rather we _pour directly_ onto the salad : olive oil, vinegar/ lemon juice, salt, spices and herbs and....
Do you have a name for that?, and what is your typical salad made of?


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> Thanks, I understand you buy it ready-made (?)


It can be bought ready-made in Slovakia but one can make it at home, too.





monalisa! said:


> ...and it's spicy yoghurt, If so, it' similar to British


It does not have to be "spicy yoghurt". Those sold in stores here however do seem to look rather yoghurt-/milk-based, in my opinion (example).





monalisa! said:


> an d I suppose_ poliať _is not the right verb, as it is rather thick!!


I think _poliať_ is an appropriate verb.





monalisa! said:


> In Latin countries we make it at home (vinaigrette, vinagreta) , or rather we _pour directly_ onto the salad : olive oil, vinegar/ lemon juice, salt, spices and herbs and....
> Do you have a name for that?


I'm afraid not.





monalisa! said:


> and what is your typical salad made of?


I'd say vegetables or fruit mostly, it may also contain meat, cheese...


----------



## monalisa!

Thanks, Azori
Those sold in stores here however do seem to look rather yoghurt-/milk-based, in my opinion (example).

They seem mostly foreign products, what would you _poliať_ on your salad, jf you had no ready-made product at home?
 Or, rather, how did Slovak housewives dress their _zmiešaný šalát_ before they became westernized?


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> They seem mostly foreign products, what would you _poliať_ on your salad, jf you had no ready-made product at home?


I hardly ever eat salads at home. Perhaps water with some vinegar. 


monalisa! said:


> Or, rather, how did Slovak housewives dress their _zmiešaný šalát_ before they became westernized?


Salads are not really traditional in Slovak cuisine. No idea, really.


----------



## jarabina

I'm not an expert by any means since I'm not Slovak but for what it's worth this is my experience.

 I think there are basically two kinds of traditional Slovak salads (eaten at home and in school/work canteens)

(1) mayonnaise-based salads - the classics being zemiakový šalát, parížský šalathttp://www.svkonline.sk/recept-parizsky-salat/, ruské vajce http://varecha.pravda.sk/recepty/domace-ruske-vajce-fotorecept/33407-recept.html  etc

In my experience people just talk about adding majonézu or tatársku, but that's just my personal experience. 

(2) vinegar-based salads - uhorkový šalát http://www.varenie.sk/recept/babickin-uhorkovy-salat/, mrkvový šalát http://www.gurman.sk/recept-mrkvovy-salat-4-AAA2546/

Again in my experience the dressings are usually referred to as nálev or zálievka.

In  my native English dressing means anything you dress a salad in. So for  me in English parížský šalat and uhorkový šalát both have dressing on  them. But interestingly in Slovak I don't call the zálievka on uhorkový  šalát dresing, I call it zálievka. I think this is because I don't  really hear people calling it dresing (or at least the people I know  don't do it). Dresing for me is mayonnaise or yoghurt based. This site also  seems to bear this observation out http://www.dobre-recepty.sk/zoznam/zalievky-a-dresingy/. 

But  funnily enough last night I happened to notice someone on Slovak TV  talking about preparing a 'dresing na šalát'. There was no way of  knowing from the context whether it would be mayonnaise/yoghurt based  dressing or an oil/lemon juice/vinegar one. So I presume it was being  used generically as dressing would be in English. It occurred to me that  perhaps dresing may be becoming more common in some circles (given the  fashion for English words). I don't know - you would need a Slovak to  confirm this, and the distinction that I may have falsely created.


----------



## Azori

jarabina said:


> (1) mayonnaise-based salads - the classics being zemiakový šalát, parížsk*y* šal*á*t http://www.svkonline.sk/recept-parizsky-salat/, ruské vajce http://varecha.pravda.sk/recepty/domace-ruske-vajce-fotorecept/33407-recept.html  etc
> 
> In my experience people just talk about adding majonézu or tatársku *omáčku*, but that's just my personal experience.


In my experience we don't add anything to these (they already contain mayonnaise).





jarabina said:


> (2) vinegar-based salads - uhorkový šalát http://www.varenie.sk/recept/babickin-uhorkovy-salat/, mrkvový šalát http://www.gurman.sk/recept-mrkvovy-salat-4-AAA2546/


They are served only as side dishes, as far as I know. Another one - čalamáda -http://varecha.pravda.sk/recepty/calamada-fotorecept/9115-recept.html


jarabina said:


> But  funnily enough last night I happened to notice someone on Slovak TV  talking about preparing a 'dresing na šalát'. There was no way of  knowing from the context whether it would be mayonnaise/yoghurt based  dressing or an oil/lemon juice/vinegar one. So I presume it was being  used generically as dressing would be in English. It occurred to me that  perhaps dresing may be becoming more common in some circles (given the  fashion for English words). I don't know - you would need a Slovak to  confirm this, and the distinction that I may have falsely created.


In my opinion, there is no precise definition of what should constitute a "dresing" in Slovak. It's a borrowing from English anyway.


----------



## monalisa!

Azori said:


> lIn my opinion, there is no precise definition of what should constitute a "dresing" in Slovak. It's a borrowing from English anyway.


That is interesting, Azori, I suppose you are too young to remember what existed before 2003 (KSSJ or 2005 SSS), (_dresing_ is* not* listed in SSJ !!).
But (you may have noted that) in KSSJ neither_ nálev _nor _zálievka_ are related to food or salads, so , what was _dresing_ za socialismu?


----------



## jarabina

> Originally Posted by *jarabina*
> 
> 
> 
> (1) mayonnaise-based salads - the classics being zemiakový šalát, parížsk*y* šal*á*t http://www.svkonline.sk/recept-parizsky-salat/, ruské vajce http://varecha.pravda.sk/recepty/dom...07-recept.html  etc
> 
> In my experience people just talk about adding majonézu or tatársku *omáčku*, but that's just my personal experience.
> 
> In my experience we don't add anything to these (they already contain mayonnaise).



Thanks  for pointing that the idiocy of my comment! I was thinking about  Monalisa's question about what you might call the stuff you dress a  salad with when you are making one. But would have helped if I'd quoted the original  question...


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> That is interesting, Azori, I suppose you are too young to remember what existed before 2003 (KSSJ or 2005 SSS), (_dresing_ is* not* listed in SSJ !!).
> But (you may have noted that) in KSSJ neither_ nálev _nor _zálievka_ are related to food or salads, so , what was _dresing_ za socialismu?


_Nálev_ and _zálievka _are certainly used in reference to food. _Dresing_ seems to be a recent word.


----------



## monalisa!

jarabina said:


> Thanks  for pointing that the idiocy of my comment! I was thinking about  Monalisa's question about what you might call the stuff you dress a  salad with when you are making one. But would have helped if I'd quoted the original  question...


I do not think your comment is nonsense : "dresing" is first recorded in 2003 and probably started with K-mart  a few years before., and of course is ready-made.
If you buy a bottle of dresing, you probably squeeze it into a bowl an then add the salad, whatever, and mix, the way the English do


> Get this all-star, easy-to-follow Food Network Cafe _Green Salad_ recipe from Melissa *... Lay the salad greens on top of the dressing and toss just before serving.
> *


I suppose lettuce salad is not so popular as in Latin countries, bu my question is : 
how do/ did you season a green salad (hlávkový šalát, paradajky a úhorky) and what terms you used before the advent od "_dresing"_, how do you translate_ to season/ dress,
do_ you put the dressing in the bowl and then mix it,? then we can't use "poliať, nálev, zálievka"
and all that jazz..., my threads are made of..


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> "dresing" is first recorded in 2003


Here is an online dictionary which is based on an earlier edition of _Krátky slovník slovenského jazyka_. I can't link to the search result but the word _dressing_ is marked as a slang word there (the fourth edition has _dresing_ - not slang anymore).


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> how do/ did you season a green salad (hlávkový šalát, paradajky a *u*horky) and what terms you used before the advent od "_dresing"_


There are many ways to season a salad. As for what terms were used in the past, my guess would be _nálev_ and _omáčka_.





monalisa! said:


> how do you translate_ to season/ dress_


to season = ochutiť
to dress = ochutiť





monalisa! said:


> _do_ you put the dressing in the bowl and then mix it,? then we can't use "poliať, nálev, zálievka"


It depends on the person, I think.


----------

